# Research project/website - Hunters Beverage



## mgardziella (May 11, 2009)

Recently, I was assigned a senior project for school and I decided to find out the history of a local soda company: the Hunters Beverage Company of Williamston, MI.  I was able to get a lot of info from an interview with a former employee.  I ended up presenting the info to my class and putting it on a website: www.huntersbeverage.bravehost.com   Let me know what you think.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 11, 2009)

Pretty cool Matt,
 Nice that you made a website that people can access. What was your grade?


----------



## madman (May 11, 2009)

very cool i remember when i was in the 4th grade i took in some corker bromos i had dug  to show my teacher and she flipped lol  very nice dude   mike


----------



## mgardziella (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, I don't know my grade yet, but I think it will be pretty good.  My teacher seemed interested in it.


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

Matt,
 Contact donbsimons@yahoo.com or sodaslim@leapnet.net for good info on the Hunters. Sodaslim (Jim) is the fella from our club who is the ACL guru that I told you about.
 Bill


----------



## mgardziella (May 27, 2009)

Thanks.  I tried emailing them, but the one for sodaslim won't work, is this the right address?


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

Matt.
 I have sent several emails off to Jim, but have not had them returned, and have not gotten a response from him, either.
 Our club secretary says that is the most current email he has listed.
 My calls to Jim are just ringing and ringing.
 Something is going on, me thinks.
 I will let you know what I find out.
 Bill


----------

